# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > حرفه ای: بدست آوردن پسورد ویندوز

## milad.biroonvand

در یک برنامه که با سی شارپ نوشته شده بود ، به راحتی می تونستیم ، پسورد ویندوز رو درون یک تکس باکس قرار بدیم . حالا چطور با وبی دات نت می تونیم ، اینکار رو انجام بدیم . با زدن یک دکمه پسورد ویندوز درون یک تکس باکس قرار بگیره ؟

----------


## nokhodsiah2001

سلام
همونی که تو  #C نوشتی رو بذار ما هم استفاده کنیم در ضمن تبدیل کدش به VB که کاری نداره توسایتهای مختلف مبدلش هست تو گوگل بگرد دنبال C#‎ To VB

----------


## milad.biroonvand

خوبیش اینجاست که اون برنامه رو گم کردم اگه بود که خودم تبدیلش می کردم.

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

خیلی بعید با چند خط کد بتونی پس ویندوز در بیاری اگه این طوری بود که.....
همه نرم افزارهای که پس ویندوز هک می کنن موقعی که  توی یه ویندوز دیگه هستیم یا قبل اینکه ویندوز بالا بیاد این کارو می کنن چون بعد اینکه ویندوز بالا اومد اجازه دسترسی به اون فابلو نمی ده حالا شما چه طوری ادعا می کنید که ...

----------


## Sub Zero

احتمالا منظور دوستمون از پس ويندوز شماره سريال 25 رقمي كه موقع نصب ويندوز وارد ميكنيم . اين شماره يه جايي تو رجيستري ذخيره ميشه اما اگه منظورتون رمز ورود سيستمه جهت اطلاع بايد عرض كنم كه پسورد ويندوز قابل نمايش و ديدن نيست چون به صورت Hash Code ذخيره ميشه و از اونجايي هم كه Hash Code يك نوع رمز گذاري يك طرفست يعني كدي كه به Hash تبديل ميشه قابل برگشت به حالت اولش نيست پس قابل نمايش نيست .  خود  ويندوز هم وقتي كاربر رمز ورودش رو وارد مي كنه اول اونو به Hash  تبديل مي كنه بعد با انوي كه خودش داره مقايسه ميكنه .

----------


## milad.biroonvand

من منظورم شماره سریال نیست ، ولی شماره پسور دوم سیستمه ، ولی فکر نکنم زیاد مشکل هم باشه ، اگه کدش رو پیدا کردم ف حتما برای دوستان می زارم .

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

من مطمئنم که می شه پسورد رو در آورد 
خودم هم چندتا برنامه دارم که این کار رو می کنن
ولی همه موقعی که ویندوز ران نیست اینکار ر و  می کنن
تا حالا ندیدم و خیلی هم بعید  می دونم که وقتی ویندوز ران بشه پسوردش رو در آورد

----------


## milad.biroonvand

سعی خودم رو می کنم ، ببینم این کار رو می تونم امکان پذیر کنم یا نه ؟

----------


## hrmprog

شما فقط مي تواني پسورد رو ريست كني ولي نمي توني اون رو ببيني همانطور كه دوستمان فرمودند پسورد ها كد مي شود

----------


## harash

من یه برنامه دارم که با vb6 نوشته شده.وقتی که ویندوز ران هست پسورد رو پیدا میکنه. هرکاری کردم به سورس این برنامه دست پیدا کنم نتوستم

----------


## Mani_rf

> من یه برنامه دارم که با vb6 نوشته شده.وقتی که ویندوز ران هست پسورد رو پیدا میکنه. هرکاری کردم به سورس این برنامه دست پیدا کنم نتوستم


با دستور Net User به راحتی میشه پسورد ویندوز رو عوض کرد.

تو این سایت کاملا توضح داده شده.

----------


## harash

> با دستور Net User به راحتی میشه پسورد ویندوز رو عوض کرد.
> 
> تو این سایت کاملا توضح داده شده.



مسئله عوض کردن پسورد نیست. میخواهیم رمز رو پیدا کنیم.
لطفا اگر در این باره اطلاعاتی دارید بنویسید.

----------


## Mani_rf

دوستان بالا تر توضیح دادن که پسورد ویندوز موقع ذخیره شدن Hash میشه و قابل برگشت نیست. فقط میشه عوضش کرد

----------


## harash

بنده هم عرض کردم که یک برنامه دارم که با سرعت بسیار بالایی رمز ویندوز رو پیدا میکنه.
البته سورس این برنامه رو هم دارم ولی با vb6 نوشته شده. نمیتونم بازش کنم. به نظرم یک مقداری هم فایل هاش آسیب دیده باشه.
ولی در کل این مهمه که این برنامه میتونه این کار رو انجام بده.
پس میشه یه راهی برای یافتن پسورد ویندوز پیدا کرد.
ممنون

----------


## Mani_rf

سورس برنامه رو بزار اینجا ببینیمش .

----------


## harash

در صورتی که چیزی دست گیرتون شد بنده رو هم مطلع سازید
FindUserPasswordXPV3.0.zip

----------


## Mani_rf

شوخیت گرفته؟!
این که سورس نیست!
به هرحال؛ پسورد سیستم منو که نتونست پیدا کنه بنده خدا 6ساعته داره میگرده؛ بهش رو بدی خونه همسایه بالاییرم میگرده. 
 این برنامه با Net. نوشته شده این که دقیقا با چه زبانی قابل تشخیص نیست.

بعدم واقعا نفهمیدی با چه روشی کار میکنه!؟ اینقدر پسورد امتحان میکنه که یکیش درست در بیاد؛ این با چیزی که تو این تاپیک بحث شده خیلی متفاوته.

نتیجه : پسورد ویندوز هش شده ذخیره میشه و و تازه اگر دقیقا بدونی که کجای ویندوز ذخیره میشه، (فایل یا رجیستری یا ...) حداقل به این راحتی نمیشه پیداش کرد و تقریبا اصلا نمیشه دیکدش کرد. مگر اینکه مثل این برنامه صورت مسئله رو عوض کنی.

----------


## farbod61

اوه
این داره تمام احتمالاتی که برای یک پسوورد از یک رقم تا ... رقم رو دونه دونه میسازه و بررسی میکنه
حالا یک سوال
این پسوورد هایی که میسازه رو با چی مقایسه میکنه ؟  با یه چیزی باید اصولا مقایسه کنه دیگه تا بفهمه درسته یا اشتباهه، درسته؟ اگه بدونیم با چی مقایسه میکنه میشه براش سورس نوشتا


------------
برنامه تست شد
آقا این برنامه درست داره کار میکنه ها، پسوورد من رو پیدا کرد
فقط یه راهی باشه بفهمیم با چی مقایسه میکنه این پسوورد های ساخته شده رو

----------


## harash

> شوخیت گرفته؟!
> این که سورس نیست!
> به هرحال؛ پسورد سیستم منو که نتونست پیدا کنه بنده خدا 6ساعته داره میگرده؛ بهش رو بدی خونه همسایه بالاییرم میگرده. 
>  این برنامه با Net. نوشته شده این که دقیقا با چه زبانی قابل تشخیص نیست.
> 
> بعدم واقعا نفهمیدی با چه روشی کار میکنه!؟ اینقدر پسورد امتحان میکنه که یکیش درست در بیاد؛ این با چیزی که تو این تاپیک بحث شده خیلی متفاوته.
> 
> نتیجه : پسورد ویندوز هش شده ذخیره میشه و و تازه اگر دقیقا بدونی که کجای ویندوز ذخیره میشه، (فایل یا رجیستری یا ...) حداقل به این راحتی نمیشه پیداش کرد و تقریبا اصلا نمیشه دیکدش کرد. مگر اینکه مثل این برنامه صورت مسئله رو عوض کنی.



شما در صورتی که میتونید همین برنامه رو بسازید سورسش رو قرار بدید. همین کار من رو راه می اندازه.
مسلما ویندوز نمیاد رمزش رو یه جای خیلی خوب قرار بده که همه بهش دسترسی پیدا کنن!!!
پس همین روش عملی هست و میتونه به من جواب بده.
لطفا کمکم کنید. ممنون

----------


## Mani_rf

الگوریتمش بسیار سادس؛ یکم دربارش فکر کنی خودت میتونی بنویسی؛ این مورد رو هم در نظر بگیر که این برنامه تنها زمانی کار میکنه که شما با یوزر ادمین وارد سیستم شده باشی؛ پس عملا بی فایدس چون وقتی با یوزر ادمین وارد بشی به راحتی میتونی پسورد همه یوزر ها رو تغییر بدی

----------


## harash

من الان خیلی وقته دارم بهش فکر میکنم. به الگوریتمی هم نرسیدم. اگه میشه خودتون کد رو بذارید تا ما هم به یه نتیجه برسیم. همین کاری که اون برنامه انجام میده هم میتونه خیلی به من کمک کنه.
همه میگن خودت میتونی انجامش بدی و هیچکی هیچ کمکی نمیکنه.

----------


## mahdiidham1383

با سلام ، یه عده دنبال سورس کد بودن ، این لینک هست .
در ضمن دوستانی که میگن چون رمز hash شده قابل برگشت نیست اشتباه میکنید ، این موضوع فقط کار سخت میکنه ولی غیر ممکن نمیکنه ، خب درسته قابل برگشت نیست ولی خب اگه بتونیم پسورد ها رو با همون الگو هش کنیم و مقایسه کنیم ، میشه
در ضمن سورس بالا رو خودم شخصا روی ویندوز 8 و 7 تست کردم کاملا کار میکرد اما الان رو ویندوز 10 که زدم مثل اینکه فونت هاش موجود نبود و ظاهر برنامه بهم ریخت

----------


## ROSTAM2

سلام به همه. اگ بخواید بدونید پسورد کجا ذخیره می شه باید رجیستری و درایو ویندوز رو توسط ابزار  Watching  از دات نت و کدهای api زیر نظر بگیرید و بعد اقدام به تعویض کلمه عبور کاربری کنید که تغییرات رو متوجه خواهید شد. که البته فک نکنم توی رجیستری ذخیره بشه!

https://www.codeproject.com/Articles...assword-Safe-2

https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/11768/Password-SPY

https://www.daossoft.com/documents/how-to-use-windows-password-rescuer-personal.html

----------

